# Female Voice Actor Wanted



## YoshiokaidaMasayoshi (Sep 25, 2018)

Good Afternoon.
I am looking for a female voice work for the Sonic character Lien-Da and 2 puppet animals for an animation project I am working on.

I am willing to pay $100 over Paypal.
If you are willing to play the small part please let me know so that I may contact you over a private thread.


----------



## Vermilion (Dec 31, 2018)

open if you are.


----------

